# Lighting



## sueb4653 (Aug 11, 2012)

what is the importance of lighting? is it really needed? if so what kind of lights are needed?


----------



## Introvertebrate (Aug 11, 2012)

Its needed. They're visual hunters. Any kind of lights will do. They don't have any UV requirements.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 11, 2012)

Just like most other creatures on the earth, insects need a regular day and night.

As with farmers that raise chickens and such, many big hatcheries and egg farms, use lights at night, that come on for just a second or so with such blinding intensity so it will dialiate the birds eyes and they will think it is day so they will continue to lay whereas otherwise they would go into their normal cycle and produce less.


----------



## frogparty (Aug 11, 2012)

Almost all animals benefit from circadian rhythms of day/night. Changes in day length help animals determine seasons and regulate breeding etc. ambient light in a room should suffice for mantis as long as there's some regularity to it. Providing additional daylight via lights is a grea way to create a day/night temperature swing that most tropical animals benefit from as well


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Aug 11, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> what is the importance of lighting? is it really needed? if so what kind of lights are needed?


As others have mentioned there are benefits to a day/night cycle. Can mantises survive in utter darkness or constant light, I wouldn't be surprised if they could but I wouldn't expect them to thrive as well as they could with a proper cycle.


----------



## Rick (Aug 12, 2012)

A day/night cycle is needed. Specific lighting is not. Or at least we don't think so.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Aug 12, 2012)

Some people keep tarantulas in the dark 24/7, but they like it, and they're not visual predators anyway. Tarantulas detect their prey by vibration or spider sense or something.


----------



## frogparty (Aug 12, 2012)

Nocturnal, cave dwelling and burrowing animals are just about the only animals for which a circadian rythmn is unimportant. Spiders are so good at hiding themselves away from the light, its not too suprising they dont really care either way


----------



## Paradoxica (Aug 13, 2012)

Being that mantids need light to hunt, what's the deal with putting feeders in with mantids when shipping? Do they actually catch them in total darkness?


----------



## Bug Trader (Aug 13, 2012)

It seems to be more a reflex with them Im guessing, Better they grab a fly in the dark to snack on than another mantid.


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 13, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> Being that mantids need light to hunt, what's the deal with putting feeders in with mantids when shipping? Do they actually catch them in total darkness?


If it touches their raptors, then yes.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Aug 13, 2012)

Here is a question that's sort of about lighting?

I use a heat lamp to keep them the right temp.

However, if they need a night with no light what do I use?

They are falling about 5 degrees under lowest recommended temp at night.

I think I saw some some reptile "night time" basking lights if I'm not mistaken???

Which given my track record could very well be the case!

Anyone?


----------



## aNisip (Aug 14, 2012)

Fleurdejoo -Heat mat is a good solution, however be careful with the cage used (some plastics may melt).

My t. sinensis sometimes hunted at night in complete dark (both moths and roaches (flying/crawling))...hope this helps...


----------



## Danny. (Aug 14, 2012)

Heat mat or infrared bulb will work.


----------



## Rick (Aug 14, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Here is a question that's sort of about lighting?
> 
> I use a heat lamp to keep them the right temp.
> 
> ...


A temp drop at night is normal and beneficial. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 14, 2012)

Ditto to Ricks answer, they need the cool down!


----------



## gassy (Apr 2, 2013)

I use lighting for twelve hours then use a very dim blue light to replicate moonlight.Seems to work for me .


----------

